# Night Fishing in Dayton?



## DustYaFishin (Aug 15, 2006)

Can anyone tell me where some legal spots are to go night fishing close to the dayton area?

Thanks


----------



## DZimmer_1 (Jul 3, 2005)

one of the metro park lakes around englewood or union lets you night fish I believe, I have never fished it at night myself but my Brother In law claims he has caught a few catfish there at night. Look into it first though as the lakes acrost from miller Bros gravel pit ARE OFF LIMITS after dark. you have to park and walk back to the one I mentioned, I have killed the crappies there in the spring but honestly I think it was luck as I was catching lots of bigger crappies while the people 20 feet away where catching the occasional small one.


----------



## catfish1998 (Jul 8, 2004)

try the Miami river it has alot of spots to fish.Or the stillwater. They all are good


----------



## dinkbuster1 (Oct 28, 2005)

unfortunately the desire to night fishin is treated like a crime in the Dayton area  the metro-parks are by far the worst. i would love to see their funding start being paid by the hour and whenever their parks are closed to the public, NO MONEY. to my suprise eastwood lake started "legalizing" night fishing this year......only on the weekends though. try the local rivers, you can still night fish there.


----------



## DustYaFishin (Aug 15, 2006)

Thanks for the replies. I went fishing yesterday at the Miami in the West Carrolton area - not night fishing - and stayed until the sun started going down. I noticed people were settin up as soon as I was leaving. Caught a small large mouth bass and my dad caught a carp.

Dustin


----------

